# Youngster vs ridden horse?



## Sara1210 (10 August 2019)

Hi everyone,

Iâ€™m new here and looking to learn lots.

I have started riding lessons and am now doing my research in to getting my first horse. I am no where near ready to take that step just yet, but I am trying to find out as much as possible.

So for a first horse is it possible with time and care to train them to become the perfect riding partner or am I better off to get a horse thatâ€™s already trained and ready to ride?

Some people say you cannot beat that bond from a horse you train from a youngster but Iâ€™m worried my lack of knowledge and experience I may do something wrong and ruin its training.

Also I live in Thetford, Norfolk. Can anyone recommend grazing land or liveries?


----------



## Amymay (10 August 2019)

For your first horse I would strongly advice a â€˜been there and done it allâ€™ type.


----------



## milliepops (10 August 2019)

amymay said:



			For your first horse I would strongly advice a â€˜been there and done it allâ€™ type.
		
Click to expand...

^^ this.


----------



## splashgirl45 (10 August 2019)

it would be a big mistake to get a youngster as your first horse.  you need something that is experienced and can show you the ropes...a first horse is a huge commitment and many people feel overwhelmed by the responsibility,    why not try and find a share horse so you have to do the jobs and look after the horse on certain days, that will ease you in gently so you can get an idea of how much there is to do.   good luck, if you get a horse wave goodbye to any extra money you think you may have, it will all go on the horse!!!!!


----------



## JFTDWS (10 August 2019)

Sara1210 said:



			but Iâ€™m worried my lack of knowledge and experience I may do something wrong and ruin its training.
		
Click to expand...

You will.  With almost 100% certainty.  Even experienced and talented horse people screw up youngsters sometimes.  It would be utter lunacy to take on an unbroken horse as your first.  Find something established and kind, and appreciate your opportunity really learn from that horse and enjoy your ownership experience.


----------



## Sara1210 (10 August 2019)

How would you find a share horse?

If I was to get one of my own or even if I shared. Is there a specific breed thatâ€™s is calmer and less likely to be flighty or is all that down to training?


----------



## JFTDWS (10 August 2019)

Facebook local horse groups or preloved are good for shares.  Just be open and honest with any owner with your level of experience - they'll likely tell you if their horse is going to be suitable for a first timer.  There's no breed which will necessarily be best - there are stereotypes which exist for a reason, but you have to take each horse an individual.


----------



## Sara1210 (10 August 2019)

What about age? Do I need to aim for something of a certain age? What age would it no longer be classed as a youngster?


----------



## Sara1210 (10 August 2019)

Is it true that cobs are more plodders? I wonâ€™t be looking for something for hunting or jumping. Just something I can take for a hack through the woods.


----------



## splashgirl45 (10 August 2019)

no not all cobs are plodders, it is the same with every breed there are naturally quiet ones and nutty ones...for a first horse i would think something of 12 or over would be best.  dont discount an older horse if you feel safe both on the ground and on top, my friend bought a 16 year old for her first horse and she rode her till she was 27,  this horse gave her so much confidence she was ready for a livelier one as  her next horse..


----------



## windand rain (10 August 2019)

Sara1210 said:



			Is it true that cobs are more plodders? I wonâ€™t be looking for something for hunting or jumping. Just something I can take for a hack through the woods.
		
Click to expand...

No cobs like any other sort come in all shapes and sizes with all ways of going forward strong ploddy frustrating 
What you need is one that is easy to get going and easy to stop so light and easy to ride. Youngsters would be a definate no, Specific breeds are a no too the best is to look for any shape size or temperament that you enjoy riding it is individual that fits you and your ability that you need to find. You will need a good budget and a fair income as buying is the cheap bit


----------



## DabDab (10 August 2019)

I'd say older (teenage) too - something that's been around the block a bit and has seen all the sights and sounds of the world and will appreciate a life of relaxed hacking


----------



## Leo Walker (10 August 2019)

How are you going to train this horse when you know nothing yourself? In order to train anyone or anything you need to have experience of doing something first. 

Don't do it. It's so depressing to watch new owners miserable and fed up with the wrong horse when they could be having an amazing time on the right horse


----------



## Maesto's Girl (13 August 2019)

Overhorsing yourself, whatever your ability, is a miserable experience and you need the pockets of a banker and the patience of a saint to get through it! My mare was MUCH greener than I expected when I bought her, and an opinionated little so and so...she was 8. We have nearly been together three years and I can safely say the middle one was awful! Tears, falls, more tears, talk of quitting....and I started riding at 4, but had a break. Thankfully, I did have the knowledge to fall back on and have spent a lot on training with her and now we are having the most amazing time together. The bond is unbreakable and, whilst she still isn't perfect, she isn't walking all over me. 

For your first horse, you want to enjoy them so go for something that has a proven background that matches what you want to do with it. There's no particular breed/gender/colour etc that is better, nor any that you should avoid. Even retrained TB's can be safer than a cob.


----------



## Sara1210 (13 August 2019)

Maesto's Girl said:



			We have nearly been together three years and I can safely say the middle one was awful!
		
Click to expand...

What the first year together went smoother than the second ðŸ˜³


----------



## Maesto's Girl (13 August 2019)

Yep...the first year was exciting! Then when we settled in and started training that's when the "fun" started


----------



## Sara1210 (13 August 2019)

See the only reason I entertained getting a youngster was because I wanted to grow with the horse and build my confidence with it while itâ€™s young... desensitise it to all I could imagine, teach it to lift it feet let me groom etc etc then when the time is right in a few years time I would be confident because Iâ€™m doing my riding lessons now so that would give me plenty of time for me to learn then I could slowly back it but the horse would know and trust me so it would be easier to back than a strange adult horse unless I got an absolute bombproof horse from the word go. Am I living in cloud cuckoo land? ðŸ™ˆ


----------



## Leo Walker (13 August 2019)

Sara1210 said:



			Am I living in cloud cuckoo land? ðŸ™ˆ
		
Click to expand...

yes


----------



## windand rain (13 August 2019)

A young horse cannot teach you or give you confidence it is the other way round they are flight animals they need you to build their confidence and teach them that life is not all scares and trouble. You have to be super confident and keep your pulse rate low. Be able to be totally unafraid but aware of the dangers You need something that knows these things already and can teach you to ride and handle a horse without terrrifying you


----------



## joosie (13 August 2019)

Sara1210 said:



			Am I living in cloud cuckoo land? ðŸ™ˆ
		
Click to expand...




Leo Walker said:



			yes
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, yes. A disaster waiting to happen, and not fair on you OR the horse.
Get something that knows its job and is already proven in what you want to do.


----------



## SamBean (13 August 2019)

Definite go for something with experience who can 'teach' and help you.  Even if more experienced rider having your first horse has so many unknowns.  For example, my daughter thought when I had mine she would be able to hack out and have fun on them as a novice but has learned she needs way more time and experience first, if she had them herself they would have ruined each other.  I've had them a year now and they are still learning a lot themselves.

Good on you for being honest and asking the questions, people on here are lovely and will give good and sound advice.


----------



## Leo Walker (13 August 2019)

go to the top of the thread and read all the replies again.

This mythical youngster may love and trust you. That wont stop it having a meltdown over something it doesnt understand and you cant explain.  I've had horses for more than 30yrs including 10yrs working with them including breaking and schooling. Mine is a 5yr old, nearly 6 now and shes the easiest horse I have ever owned and I've had a few. There are still times when she really pushes me and in the wrong hands would become a nightmare. Its only the years of experience that allow me to know how to deal with a young horse. Sometimes even all the experience in the world doesnt help and some people just dont get on with or enjoy young horses

Lovely bombproof, polite middle aged horses are made that way when someone experienced takes on a youngster and pours huge amounts of time and money into them.

Theres a young girl on my yard who has gone out and bought a 2yr old pony. Beautiful horse, intelligent and quick to learn, but easy going  and I find him an absolute pleasure. Shes frightened of him now as he continually bites and kicks her and she cant get him to do anything. He double barreled her dad the other day and they were lucky no one was hurt. I suspect he wont be around for much longer as hes made horse owning very unpleasant for her.

This same situation is repeated on livery yards up and down the country day in, day out, because people have this fantasy of getting a youngster and them loving each other and having a magical bond where they would do anything for each other. It NEVER happens like that!


----------



## Sara1210 (13 August 2019)

Thank you all for your replies. It isnâ€™t falling on deaf ears. I am taking all this in. 



windand rain said:



			You have to be super confident and keep your pulse rate low.
		
Click to expand...

I try and bluff being confident but I canâ€™t stop my heart racing if I am worried ðŸ™ˆ would this not be the same with a well adjusted adult horse? If I worry, they will know Iâ€™m worried?


----------



## be positive (13 August 2019)

Sara1210 said:



			Thank you all for your replies. It isnâ€™t falling on deaf ears. I am taking all this in.



I try and bluff being confident but I canâ€™t stop my heart racing if I am worried ðŸ™ˆ would this not be the same with a well adjusted adult horse? If I worry, they will know Iâ€™m worried?
		
Click to expand...

They may know you are worried but if they are well trained, experienced and confident you should have no reason to worry in the first place because you know the horse has seen it all before, a youngster will not be trained, have experience or confidence and a novice handler is not going to be equipped to give them any when they really need it, however lovely the idea of having a young horse seems the reality is far different and it is why so many end up being passed from pillar to post. 

Get some miles on the clock in the RS and think about buying a horse when you are more confident, we all bluff at times but if you are worried riding at the RS you are a long way from ready to get your own, don't  be tempted to go out and buy a cheap, cute youngster, save your money to buy a horse you can ride when you are ready for one.


----------



## Sasanaskyex (13 August 2019)

Echo above. I was 13 when I was looking for my first own horse. I was looking for a 8-12 yo been there done that quiet type for my first, ended up falling in love with an unbacked 4yo Irish Sports Horse with a lot of blood. I backed her and brought her on myself. It worked out perfect for me, but then I really was confident (thought I was invincible) and had ridden quite complex competition horses in other spheres, I worked on a competition yard where I kept her for a brief period and got lessons before moving her to a riding school where I also started working. We did learn together, and I did make mistakes but she turned out OK.
But it's not something I would recommend to anyone, and I probably wouldn't have done it if I knew what I knew now. No reason why you can't teach a more experienced horse a few things too, learning isn't just for the youngsters


----------



## Surbie (13 August 2019)

I have a teenage cob. Someone has taken time to teach him paces, manners and boundaries but there is plenty left to learn together. He is sharp, forward, intelligent, generous and kind. He is not that brave and he spooks. However he doesn't buck, rear, kick, bite or bolt, he likes kids and dogs and he's amazing in traffic of all kinds, so for me he is pretty much perfect.

He's my first horse and I have learned so much from him in just over a year - and I now better appreciate how much I have to learn. I have him on loan and his owner plus the yard managers of both yards I've been on have been fantastic support. I couldn't conceive of buying a youngster at my low level of knowledge or without considerable support. I would almost certainly muck the poor horse up.

As others have said, I'd look for a share first so you have support while you learn. Private horses are often worlds apart from riding school horses.


----------



## Sara1210 (13 August 2019)

Surbie said:



			As others have said, I'd look for a share first so you have support while you learn. Private horses are often worlds apart from riding school horses.
		
Click to expand...

I have looked for share/loans but they are hard to come across especially when specific horses require a certain person.

What do you mean by private horses are worlds apart from riding school horses? In a good way or a bad way? I was thinking an ex riding school horse would be my best option if I was going for an older horse. Am I wrong?

Your cob is gorgeous by the way ðŸ˜


----------



## splashgirl45 (13 August 2019)

ex riding school horses can be difficult as they have often only been used to hacking out with company so if you want to hack alone you may have problems..  i still think you sound like you are not experienced enough to buy your own yet.  put some ads in local saddlery and feed merchants, or contact local riding clubs  to see if you can find a share and try that for a while to get some experience..


----------



## Ambers Echo (13 August 2019)

Riding school horses are very used to being ridden by lots of different people and by less experienced people so they are very good at tuning out 'noise' from the rider that they understand is not a signal or cue for them. For example they will ignore legs that flap in trot or someone tipping forward or gripping with their legs - all things that a privately owned horse may think is a cue to go faster. They also listen to the instructor and learn the routines of the lesson so they do the right things even if the rider is not being clear. They follow the track or the horse in front so they don't really need steering. A privately owned horse needs to be given very clear instructions. You need to steer, make clear transition aids, balance well and be still and stable in  your body and limbs so they can understand your aids. Also they may be far more responsive and sharper off the aids which you need to get used to.


----------



## Amymay (13 August 2019)

I bought an ex-riding school horse several years ago. She turned into a cracking little horse, but napped like hell when I first got her.  Hard, hard work.


----------



## mini_b (14 August 2019)

Horses learn very quickly. Both positive and negative behaviours. Every single interaction with your horse is a learning experience and you could be unwittingly be reinforcing things that are unacceptable for an animal that size.
As wonderful as they are, a horse with bad manners is not only expensive (if you are inexperienced, paying someone to get it fixed, pronto!) it can truly dishearten you and put you off.

As for the bond, itâ€™s the same as people thinking you bond better with a puppy. If you put time and effort and spend quality time with your animal, you will undoubtedly bond.
My first horse was 13, I was 14. Gem ultimately became unridden but I spent a lot of time on the ground with her, working on tricks, practicing plaiting and the bond was heartbreaking when she had to go. You can bond with (almost) anything if you put in the time to get to know them and understand if they are slightly aloof. They have personalities and just take time to get to know as do people.

I really admire your enthusiasm, before you consider a share, get some books for nighttime swotting and maybe see if you can volunteer at a local RDA school. They often take on non (yet) horsey people


----------



## Surbie (14 August 2019)

Sara1210 said:



			I have looked for share/loans but they are hard to come across especially when specific horses require a certain person.

What do you mean by private horses are worlds apart from riding school horses? In a good way or a bad way? I was thinking an ex riding school horse would be my best option if I was going for an older horse. Am I wrong?

Your cob is gorgeous by the way ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your kind words, he means the world to me. 

As others have said, riding school horses can be easier/simpler to ride as they are often used to beginners and all sorts of riding styles. Private horses can be sharper, less forgiving of inaccurate riding and can take the mick if they think they can get away with it or can have habits that wouldn't be tolerated in a riding school horse. AmbersEcho explained it much better than I!

An ex-riding school horse can be brilliant, but make sure you have support to find out exactly why it's being sacked and think carefully about whether you are set up to deal with that. My cob has sweetitch, which for some people is a 'no' because it's a real faff to manage properly. 

Some riding schools offer share schemes, so you can learn about shares before looking for a private one.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (18 August 2019)

Agree with everyone else that you'd be nuts to buy a youngster/something unbroken as your first horse. How do you intend to remain confident when the youngster starts testing boundaries if you don't have much experience to fall back on? Or what happens when the reality of having a "bond" with a youngster isn't all sunshine and rainbows? Babies haven't read the rule book and very rarely go to plan. Just this morning the whole yard was out looking for my yearling who decided the grass really was greener and went to visit the local cows...I genuinely thought we'd find him dead in a ditch somewhere! I was delighted when he was safely back in his field and I could unwind with a nice hack with my older, reliable boy.

Don't get me wrong, having a youngster from early on truly is rewarding and I'd be lying if I said my heart doesn't swell when he canters across the field to me when I call his name or snuggles with his head in my lap in the stable. That said, there are still days now when I feel out of my depth and that's as someone who has ridden and owned horses since a small child. I can only imagine how stressful it would be if I didn't have much experience and he was my only horse. The other thing with proper babies is you have no idea what you'll end up with, sure you can make educated guesses based on parentage and breed type but there's no guarantee, even with the best will in the world, that you'll end up with the horse you want.

My advice to you would be keep on with your lessons but also try to get some experience of privately owned horses (there truly is a massive difference between them and RS horses) so you can go into ownership with your eyes open. Then when the time comes ask your instructor to help you find something suitable. They should have a good idea of your capabilities and limitations and having their eyes on the ground will prove invaluable at viewings.


----------



## Starzaan (19 August 2019)

I am a riding instructor, and threads like this fill me with dread and make my blood run cold.
Please, donâ€™t get a youngster, and donâ€™t get a horse at ALL until you are properly experienced, or at the very least can afford to keep it on full livery with experienced people.

As many others have said, your best bet would be to get a share first - yes this is difficult, but so is finding any horse, you just have to keep looking.

Ex riding school horses can make good private horses but often take a LOT of work, and remember they are mostly used to being worked up to 3 hours a day, and never hacking alone. A lot of the horses I taught with when I was running a bit equestrian centre were also there because they were lethal in traffic and only safe in the school, so a riding school was their only option really.

Privately owned horses are a world apart from riding school horses, as many others have said. If I put my horse into a riding school lesson he would probably kill someone. Riding school horses are taught to â€˜drown outâ€™ novice riding - flapping legs, wobbly hangs, bouncing, lack of balance etc. If someone flapped their legs on my horse he would explode. Private horses are generally MUCH sharper and not nearly so forgiving. 

I would strongly recommend you carry on with your lessons, get lots of stable management lessons too, and watch as many advanced lessons as you can.

Please listen to all the excellent advice given in this thread. You run the risk of not only ruining a nice young horse, but also seriously hurting yourself if not.


----------



## HazuraJane (23 August 2019)

Sara1210 said:



			See the only reason I entertained getting a youngster was because I wanted to grow with the horse and build my confidence with it while itâ€™s young... desensitise it to all I could imagine, teach it to lift it feet let me groom etc etc then when the time is right in a few years time I would be confident because Iâ€™m doing my riding lessons now so that would give me plenty of time for me to learn then I could slowly back it but the horse would know and trust me so it would be easier to back than a strange adult horse unless I got an absolute bombproof horse from the word go. Am I living in cloud cuckoo land? ðŸ™ˆ
		
Click to expand...

I bought a youngster (three year old) and have her in full training. She's a lovely youngster and her trainer adores her. It's a closed society, though, as I know I am not qualified to ride her (she's now four) due to the possibility of inadvertently teaching her to respond in the wrong way to aids that come too late in the action, etc. There is a bit of frustration in realising you're not qualified to ride your own horse. BONUS!!! It's expensive as well. Commenters on this thread may sound a bit abrupt, but it's because they've seen green horse/green owner situations that did not end well. If you are fortunate to have deep pockets and lots of time to watch (and by lots of time, I am talking about months/years) someone else ride your horse, by all means do it. But it's not like a made-for-tv movie of a 'a girl and her wonderful pony.' It's more like dispensing an unending supply of cash for a horse that you're not riding. #mylife


----------



## vhf (23 August 2019)

Rather than read and run... you are doing all the right things by thinking things through and asking for advice, which bodes well for future horse ownership. You have had a huge amount of advice here, and quite rarely for social media, everyone is agreeing! That has to tell you something.
On rare occasions, a young horse/novice rider combination can work out, (generally only when there are very experienced others closely involved) but it is much better left to the realms of story books. Horses are expensive, dangerous and frustrating at the best of times, so the more you stack the odds in your favour the better.


----------



## LaurenBay (23 August 2019)

I'd recommend getting a share first. If you search on facebook I am sure there are loads of local facebook groups you could join. I am sure even the members on here will help you write a wanted advert.

Getting the correct Horse is essential, it is no fun having something flashy but you can't ride. You want to be out there having fun and there are plenty of nice Horses out there that will do that, but these Horses would be the been there and done that type, the older horses with years of experience behind them. 

No set breed will be best, I've known Ex racers that are total sweethearts and anyone's ride, and I have met cobs that are far from ploddy and not for the faint hearted. There are lots of stereotypes when its comes to breeds, so I wouldn't focus on what breed you want as the temperament has to be what counts be that a cob, TB, Welsh etc.

Owning a Horse is a huge commitment, both financially and time. Even a share doesn't prepare you for what is in store, but it is a big step up and will help you get to learn day to day care of Horses. Also I would ask your riding school if you can volunteer there. I learnt basic first aid and how to tack up and groom correctly at my RS when I volunteered. So when I got my first share Horse, I could do the very basics already then I learnt all I could from books and internet (this forum has taught me the most though, there are so many knowledgeable people on here) I did up getting my own and I went for a youngster, for 2 years we went through hell as she tested me so much and my confidence was getting knocked, There were many times when I wish I had gotten something older. I did persevere and we had a lovely 8 years together. But I will not be getting another youngster again, that is for sure! so I agree with the others that a youngster is not a good Horse for a novice.


----------



## Cazzza (25 August 2019)

Agree you should get a share first then in due course move on to a loan.  Anything to do with horses and ponies can be very dangerous so getting used to handling them gradually and correctly is sensible advice and a good sharer ought to help you.  It's easier to get out of both a share or loan if you and the horse/pony are not right for each other and it is not easy to find 'the one'.  Carry on with lessons both at a riding school and on the horse/pony you share.   

Definitely go for something experienced.  Even the most chilled youngster will have meltdowns and mine had me in tears many times despite me having over 20 year's experience.  Yes the bond we have developed is amazing, but so is the bond I have with my pony that I acquired when she was 15.  Any bond takes time to develop, but handled the right way it will come regardless of age.  I'd also very strongly urge you to get a trainer to help you learn and stay safe.


----------



## Kat (26 August 2019)

I would also strongly urge you to buy an older more experienced horse. My friend bought an 18yr old as her first horse, she has had years of fun with him - he is just starting to slow down now at 27 but was out on a hunt pleasure ride a couple of months ago and is still a fun hack. He has taught her so much and is able to look after his rider when they need it too. 

The risk of a younger horse scaring you, hurting you or just being screwed up by you is high. Even if you manage to get through the early years unscathed everything you do will be a first for you both,  neither will be able to rely upon the other knowing what is going on. 

For example, when I took my horse hunting neither of us had done anything like that before, I didn't know how my horse would react, she didn't know what was going on, we were both novices neither of us could be the teacher. My friend was able to take her horse safe in the knowledge that he had done it hundreds of times before and knew the drill. He could look after her and hold her hand while she learned the ropes, he could quite literally pop her back in the saddle when she got unseated. He isn't a plod at all but he is a terrific schoolmaster who can teach his rider so much. 

When you are ready to buy a horse (and it sounds as though a share would be a good idea first) make sure you buy a horse that can show you the ropes and teach you. The time for a youngster is when you have built up enough experience to be the one passing it on. 

If you are still unsure ask yourself whether you would rather your child's schoolteacher was a qualified professional with years of experience teaching other children or just another inexperienced kid as afterall they can learn together!


----------



## Theocat (26 August 2019)

OP, some practical advice for you:

Owning a horse and keeping it at a reasonable livery where you have professional support - which you MUST have when you are starting out - is going to cost you a bare minimum of Â£500 per month. This is not including the cost of purchasing the horse and equipment and tack to get you started. (I am not exaggerating these costs: people who tell you they do it for less are either cutting corners, don't ride or have lessons, have the experience to go it alone on basic livery or on their own land, or aren't being honest about what they spend.)

If you start saving Â£300 a month now, you'll have a decent sum for purchasing a horse in a couple of years. 

Invest another Â£200 a month in lessons, getting some stable management qualifications through the BHS or ABRS, sharing, and riding as many different horses as possible.

If the time or money is too much of a commitment, it will help you make up your mind about whether you really want a horse full time. If it all goes swimmingly, you'll have stacks more experience, a built-in support network of horsey friends, mentors and instructors, money to get you started, and you'll be used to the investment of time and money.

Even then, you need to be looking at older, established horses, but you will be setting yourself up for success.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (26 August 2019)

OP I would be inclined to ask your instructor about whether you are ready to get your own horse just yet.

It is a HUGE commitment, and isn't just about the expense, its a whole different lifestyle change. Suddenly YOU and you alone are responsible for a living, breathing, stamping, mane-tossing, temperamental equine!! And whether that horse is better or worse at having passed through your hands, is your responsibility and yours alone. 

Personally I would strongly urge you not to consider a youngster if you are still a novice; as others have said, a young horse will need the rider to give it confidence, and if you have not attained what is termed an "independent" seat and are a confident rider who can give the horse confidence and be a good strong herd leader, then I would urge you not to consider getting a youngster at this time. 

You say that you have "just started lessons". Sorry to be brutally blunt here, but I would respectfully suggest that it is way way too early to think about getting your own horse. I think you would be best advised to stay away from that idea for a good while yet!! As a beginner/novice, you will need to work on the basics and get your seat established, that will be your first priority for now. If you did buy a horse now, as you improve then you would find that the more ploddy type of horse that would benefit you now, would no longer be suitable for you in say a year or two's time as your riding ability progresses, so that is another reason to wait a while. Also you do not yet know what equestrian disciplines might interest you: you may for e.g. find that you enjoy jumping, or dressage, or endurance say, and it would be helpful to wait until you have some idea of what your specialism (if any) might be and then at that point start looking for a suitable horse.

Meantime, I would suggest you work with your instructor and improve your experience under their tutelage. We all had to learn sometime, and anyone who knows anything about horses will tell you that there is always something to learn. 

Something you could also do would be to gain experience of different types of equine disciplines, as well as working on your riding, for example learning about grooming, stablework, horse care & management, etc. It is possible to take BHS exams in these topics, which would give you a good and correct grounding and would prepare you for the time when it might be right for you to get your own horse. 

Perhaps you might like to volunteer as a Fence Judge at a horsey event (most organisers would welcome you with open arms if you did!), also you could perhaps try something like carriage driving where you'd assist as a "Groom" or "Backstep" and wouldn't need your own horse, or perhaps there are events happening at your riding school which you could borrow one of their horses and join in with. It is always good to improve one's own experience of horses in general. You could also go along to various clinics such as TREC, natural horsemanship workshops, veterinary lectures etc etc.,  all to gain experience and saturate yourself in horsey knowledge which will only be to your benefit!


----------



## Hatts24 (26 August 2019)

Sara1210 said:



			I have looked for share/loans but they are hard to come across especially when specific horses require a certain person.

What do you mean by private horses are worlds apart from riding school horses? In a good way or a bad way? I was thinking an ex riding school horse would be my best option if I was going for an older horse. Am I wrong?

Your cob is gorgeous by the way ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

I thought I could ride having had lessons, and loaned at riding schools for about 15 years. Bought my first horse back in January (a 5YO Cob) and realised that I had to learn to ride all over again! Don't be fooled thinking if you can ride a riding school horse that you can go out and buy anything and you'll be fine. It's been a tough 7 months with my lad who is certainly not a 'plod cob' but more of a pocket rocket


----------



## throughtheforest (26 August 2019)

I may well be throwing a cat amongst the pigeons here, but I want to add another angle of looking at this situation based on my experiences. Now I do need to make something clear as a bit of a clause, I do also not recommend youngsters for inexperienced people at all so I just want to make that clear, however at the age of 11, yes 11, 19 years ago, My parents bought my first pony, a 3-year-old Dales gelding who came with a strong attitude yet was very bombproof. I had experience with young horses and training horses by this point but always under the watchful eye of a professional at a supportive yard. With my experience of buying a youngster as a first I cannot emphasize enough how well this partnership worked. He was dangerous at times and we mostly learned together, however he ended up being my horse of a lifetime and a complete school master. This started a love of buying youngsters and horses that needed re-training. Currently doing it again with a 16 month old cob who will most likely turn out to be amazing too... I feel that these circumstances are exceptional, horses are in my blood and I am very good at reading and understanding them.
If you have good support and trusted professionals around you they will know your capabilities and will be able to provide a more accurate recommendation of what would be suitable for you so it's worth asking any experienced horse person that knows you what their thoughts are.


----------

